# rice



## Tommytank (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm wanting to eat clean at the mo. just sticking to wholemeal foods. Just wondering how bad uncle bens express rice is?? As I'm getting really bored of brown Rice.

Any one else munch this stuff?

Cheers.


----------



## tokzar79 (Mar 13, 2012)

have you tried the 'Tilda' brown basmati mate?

love it


----------



## Tommytank (Sep 10, 2011)

No havn't tried that il get some tonight. Cheers.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Don't know about the express stuff, but why not just eat white rice if you're sick of brown?


----------



## Tommytank (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm really rubbish at diet. But what I do know is brown carb is better. When it comes to rice are they both quite similar?


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Basmati rice is another good one along with brown.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Tommytank said:


> I'm really rubbish at diet. But what I do know is brown carb is better. When it comes to rice are they both quite similar?


What do you mean by better? If you mean brown has a lower GI the difference is negligible.


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

its really bad .. if u dont tell it u liek it will open up and slit your throat weh ur not looking ! watch out the rice is about


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

legoheed said:


> its really bad .. if u dont tell it u liek it will open up and slit your throat weh ur not looking ! watch out the rice is about


great post nice to see your not wasting anyone's time :whistling:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Wild rice is another option


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

tokzar79 said:


> have you tried the 'Tilda' brown basmati mate?
> 
> love it


Another fan here,by far the best microwave rice.


----------



## Tommytank (Sep 10, 2011)

Cheers for the help.


----------



## Believe2Achieve (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for the tips


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

2004mark said:


> What do you mean by better? If you mean brown has a lower GI the difference is negligible.


white rice is brown rice with all the best bits taken away


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

BTW, just a little tip for your rice, basmati white rice is fine, when you're boiling it add some Pilau Rice seasoning to the water once it's boiled before

you add the rice, it tastes nicer.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

2004mark said:


> What do you mean by better? If you mean brown has a lower GI the difference is negligible.


Wrong ! The difference is huge

*Glycemic Index*

Brown Rice 50 - Low

Basmati 58 - medium

White rice 87 - high


----------



## OGG (May 18, 2011)

I would sudgest just adding a bit of stock cube to your water before boiling the rice, brown rice has so much more fibre than white. Not trying to be to disgusting but if i eat pasta or white rice six times a day I am always on the ****ter but if I stick to brown rice its not even half as much comes back out. This would make me belive that I am using more of the brown rice, and my body is just shedding the rest. So any thing you can do to make that brown stuff taste good has got to be worth it. Just an opinion :whistling:


----------



## OGG (May 18, 2011)

Thats cool, I have been auto-edited! I was trying to find the star on my keyboard so I did'nt swear but its done it all by itself. I shall n ow swear with inpunity! :rockon:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Basmati is the best compromise. Medium GI and tastes good


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

had boil in the bag rice other day the one with freaky white bear on the advert was really nice


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Wrong ! The difference is huge
> 
> *Glycemic Index*
> 
> ...


Bloody hell I knew the difference was in the "noticable region" but didnt think it was that much of a difference.


----------



## MaxMuscle (Mar 14, 2012)

Mr_Socko said:


> BTW, just a little tip for your rice, basmati white rice is fine, when you're boiling it add some Pilau Rice seasoning to the water once it's boiled before
> 
> you add the rice, it tastes nicer.


Another twist is to add cilantro seasoning cubes and half a lime while it cooks. So damn good.


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Why not switch up the rice for some sweet potato? Mmmmmm, sweet potato.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

+1 for White Basmati here.


----------



## Superkweeker (Mar 15, 2012)

I like to clean brown rice thoroughly hate any rice that is sticky or starchy, I would then boil it in chicken stock for a very nice flavour


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

MaxMuscle said:


> Another twist is to add *cilantro* seasoning cubes and half a lime while it cooks. So damn good.


That's coriander to us non-septic fellas! I heartily agree with coriander and lime rice, perfect accompaniment with a nice chilli. Although, a big bunch of fresh, chopped up and chucked in just as you are about to serve is even better. :thumbup1:


----------

